# I'm going to have to sell my trains...



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

It looks like my situation has gotten to where my trains will have to be sacrificed. The good news about this is that someone might be able to pick up a complete right-of-way, rolling stock, and engines for a good price. The inventory of all my G-scale stuff has yet to be done (yuk!), it’s all in a storage unit, not at the house. Thus, I’ll have to get to that. However, here’s a few pictures (if I can remember how to post them here) and a link to another forum (if I can’t): 










Looks like I don't so here's a link:

I'm seriously considering selling my model trains[/b]

If you’re interested, I can be contacted by the same user name at Yahoo.com.

Thanks, and happy railroading. 

EDIT:

Well it looks like I can’t remember how to make either of them work. Very frustrating that. Anyone care to help with this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 

Also, you won't be able to do a classified ad since you aren't a 1st class member. 

If it's helpful, I will make space on my web site if you need to post pictures... and give you a link to a page of just your stuff. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Click here . That should work Any diesels?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

RRwanabee has done it one better, but I just copied your web page and pasted it into my web address line above, and it took me right to your site. Nice looking trains, and REAL nice looking cars!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to here that you have to give up the trains. I See some neat stuff there. Send me a PM on the cost of the Atlantic. Later RJD


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Stude, 


Sorry to see a fellow large scaler leaving the hobby, we seriously need more among our ranks. 



I am short (3) sections of 20 ft diameter track to make a circle. I would be interested in what ever you have track wise. PM me off list when you know what you have. 


Bob C.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Dec 2010 05:14 PM 
Sorry to hear that. 

Also, you won't be able to do a classified ad since you aren't a 1st class member. 

If it's helpful, I will make space on my web site if you need to post pictures... and give you a link to a page of just your stuff. 

Regards, Greg 

We can do same as Greg.E if need to post some extra photos.. 
Hate to see anyone sell his colections.. Noel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RRwannabe on 14 Dec 2010 05:14 PM 
Click here . That should work Any diesels? 

Hey, I am a member of that forum also...any other train/Stude nuts here?


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Whomever fixed the picture and link issue, _thankyou._

Thanks Greg. I have a web site for picture storage, actually two… one on Photobucket and the other on Picasa. The pictures can be found here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/1018191...537/Trains# 

I will be adding a lot more in the next few days. We'll be going down and cataloging everything, then photographing it. That process will likely take a few days.

Questions about individual rolling stock and or track etc... would be best sent via e-mail. My user name is the same everywhere, studeclunker and for mail I'm at yahoo.com.

Bob, what type of track is that? If LGB, please let me know the ID number and I’ll look at what I’ve got later in the week. However, I’d rather sell you a whole box than piecemeal.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd like to make a claim on that Warbonnet Sante Fe you have pulling the green consist.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Please do not discuss private sales in the forum.


----------

